# Anyone else considering leaving the coast for good?



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Rita, Ike, now Harvey. I'm 36 years old, so in my lifetime, I'm sure several more will be added to the list. I think I've had enough. About to see what opportunities are available further north. Definitely plan to stay in Texas though.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

We had to completely rebuild our Galveston home after Ike and went without power for two weeks here in Houston from that storm. We feel extremely blessed and lucky that Harvey didn't impact our family directly. As much as I have loved fishing the saltwater over the past 25 years I think it is time to sell the canal house next spring. My wife just retired and I think the Texas Hill Country is calling our name.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

DIHLON said:


> Rita, Ike, now Harvey. I'm 36 years old, so in my lifetime, I'm sure several more will be added to the list. I think I've had enough. About to see what opportunities are available further north. Definitely plan to stay in Texas though.


I was thinking about this last night. Only 30, but I've been through my fair share in South LA and then Houston.

My company HQ is in Tulsa, so that's an option, but then you've got the whole tornado thing. Any further north and you start getting blizzards. Whole east coast is susceptible to hurricanes. California seems nice, but the people there aren't for me. Plus earthquakes.

Interesting thought experiment, but I couldn't come up with anywhere else I would rather be.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My folks have a canal house in Rockport.
My home is in Clesr Lake.
Have a rent house in Cypress and one in Sugarland.
My parents and my sister are in Sienna Plantation in Missouri City. 
We had a lot of exposure here on the coast....

My wifes parents house North of Austin and her Brothers house North of Austin both sustained more damage than any of our houses here. We were very lucky.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

For Sale signs are up at my place in Sargent.
It has been a great run, but our lifestyle has changed and the time we spent down there is going somewhere else.
That decision was made before Harvey, just unfortunate timing (or not.)


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

nope


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I fished like no tomorrow for 40 some years and surfed all over the Pacific. I'm now living in the country and love it. My dream was to move to Wadsworth but never did it.
I was never a fan of Houston and was so glad to see Houston in my rear view mirror.
It wasn't the storms that ran me off and lord knows I've seen my share.
I'm an outdoors person. 
Living on my grandpa's farm is great and hoping this is where I die .


----------



## CAMDEX (Jul 29, 2013)

We did, earlier this year. The future of anything to do with flood insurance rates was the cause.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I am running into people just about every day who are not coming back. People always gravitate to water, and there will be people plenty of people coming to fill in the gaps. But it is going to make the next few years a real challenge.

I was with several guys who are more than average wealthy this weekend. They were talking about not doing anything high-profile in the way of rebuilding for a while. Bottom line, they were saying that they want things to get worse, so that they can scoop up properties at a discount. They've all made a boatload of money in the area already. I understand free markets, supply/demand, etc., so please no lectures. They're free to do whatever they want - we're just wired differently. But we're all here for an eye-blink, and I've been told that there's no way to take it with you.

And if you are considering leaving, don't fire-sale anything.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a coastal homeowner and after IKE told my BIL not to ever mention buying a home on Crystal Beach and we were about to make an offer on one near Stingaree Rd where we stay couple of times a year. Personally, I am not sure if I could emotionally handle what some of you have been thru. I can drive 1 mile in any direction from my home and its total destruction due to flooding. Next time I hear one this big coming we are flying well north of here and hanging out for a week after its gone. Started a fund for it already.

And Dihlon, did you not just buy, clear and move their within last few years? Can you come out of that with a profit, if so follow your gut.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Where is the guy from Lake Livingston that took a drive a couple of weekends ago and fell in love with Matagorda


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Nope. But I don't own any property here, just rent a spot for the 5th wheel. The Wednesday before the storm I hooked up and hauled arse to my home in Needville and put the rv in it's barn.

I've thought over the years of buying a place on the water but common sense has always won the day inside my head. I can't imagine a life without salt water fishing.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

This is the cycle for coastal living. I was able to afford an undamaged bay house that survived through Ike. Within 5 yrs the taxation on a 2nd home and insurance killed that project for me, however I came out positive on the transaction.

If you guys can hold onto your properties for another few years you may stand a chance for a good transition to another life style. Best wishes and prayers your way.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

SD Hawkins said:


> Not a coastal homeowner and after IKE told my BIL not to ever mention buying a home on Crystal Beach and we were about to make an offer on one near Stingaree Rd where we stay couple of times a year. Personally, I am not sure if I could emotionally handle what some of you have been thru. I can drive 1 mile in any direction from my home and its total destruction due to flooding. Next time I hear one this big coming we are flying well north of here and hanging out for a week after its gone. Started a fund for it already.
> 
> *And Dihlon, did you not just buy, clear and move their within last few years? Can you come out of that with a profit, if so follow your gut.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I bought 24 acres last year. I have everything developed, but we have not started building yet. My property stayed dry and it is in a highly sought area. I should be able to turn a helluva profit.


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

What about west instead of north?


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I already have my places-Hill Country for fun, relaxation and killing Bambi and bayhouse with 2 boats-made it through Ike with substantial damage but it was fixed with sweat and money in a month but the **** NFIP/Biggert Waters Act may force me out of Galveston. I despise folks from Chicago and California-hope they get froze to death and earthquaked to death. Leslie Biggert and "Millionaire Maxine" Waters each need a reality check.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I would steer clear of Huntsville. Taxes are going through the roof because of the county Nazis desperately want to be just like Montgomery County. The worst part is our schools are absolutely dreadful at the moment. I drove by the high school today and the student parking lot is only 1/3 full because everyone has their kids in private schools now. The private school business is booming in Walker County. I hear of city leaders talking about enticing economic development to our area, but no tech company is going to move here without at least a decent public educational infrastructure in place for their employees. My last gripe is Sam Houston State University in town sucking up resources and taxable commercial land as fast as they can grab it. The school is beginning to foster a lot of resentment from local folks who are tired of the uppity attitude of the administration. The last case in point when they demanded millions in sewer upgrades for some rural property they wanted to buy to create a research park when they already owned 50 acres of perfect property just 9 miles away. The citizens rose up against that fiasco and thankfully the school backed down. This is all just the hint at things to come I'm afraid. Good luck in your new property search wherever you end up!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

We almost retired to Bella Vista Arkansas. But the 2008 stock market crash hit the real estate market hard there. We backed out at the last minute. Sometimes wish we had done it. I do have 2 nice lots on a short street I'll sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

A few of y'all have touched on Insurance and Tax rates. After we lost our home in Gilchrist, to Ike. I bought another place in Sea Isle. Which I sold 2 years ago, for a couple reasons. Other than not using it enough, the taxes and the insurance made it a no brainer for me to sell. My mortgage pmt was under $400.00. With the taxes, ins, maintenance, and utilities. I was spending close to $2K a month.

Now, after this storm. I can foresee a lot of properties becoming toxic. It's going to be hard on folks who didn't have flood ins. If, or when they have to get a loan, which will probably force them to get flood ins. Add this on top of their current bills. It may result in a lot of homes being, "underwater." Bad pun, but that's the term they use to describe upside down properties. This could make entire neighborhoods not economically feasible to repair/rebuild.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

I live on the west end of Galveston Island I know and accept the risks. I can't think of anywhere else I want to live. There are risks where ever you live. I have no crime and peace and quiet (priceless)


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

MarkU said:


> A few of y'all have touched on Insurance and Tax rates. After we lost our home in Gilchrist, to Ike. I bought another place in Sea Isle. Which I sold 2 years ago, for a couple reasons. Other than not using it enough, the taxes and the insurance made it a no brainer for me to sell. My mortgage pmt was under $400.00. With the taxes, ins, maintenance, and utilities. I was spending close to $2K a month.
> 
> Now, after this storm. I can foresee a lot of properties becoming toxic. It's going to be hard on folks who didn't have flood ins. If, or when they have to get a loan, which will probably force them to get flood ins. Add this on top of their current bills. It may result in a lot of homes being, "underwater." Bad pun, but that's the term they use to describe upside down properties. This could make entire neighborhoods not economically feasible to repair/rebuild.


Insurance is a variable for sure but if the coastal home is primary they are protected by the cap. With a cap your taxes only double every 7yrs. I quickly learned that the state can charge you what ever they want on a 2nd home and they can double much quicker.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Three epic storms in 12 years. Unheard of, 30-40 years ago. Some are predicting it will only get worse. I know people who were caught in Sandy in New York, and had no way to buy groceries. That was enough for them. (The guy was originally from Beaumont). This couple had the means and packed up and moved to Colorado. Rocky Mountain high. They're liking it, too. Another friend left NW San Antonio and started a new practice in Colorado. They have small kids, and they're liking it too.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Nope not leaving. In fact one of the few "I wish had done X back when" that I have is buying beach/bay property. I wish had bought soon after Ike as prices were low. We looked hard at condo's on the seawall and houses in the area but decided not to in the end. To this day I wish we had bit the bullet and bought back then as we certainly can not afford it today.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

pocjetty said:


> I am running into people just about every day who are not coming back. People always gravitate to water, and there will be people plenty of people coming to fill in the gaps. But it is going to make the next few years a real challenge.
> 
> I was with several guys who are more than average wealthy this weekend. They were talking about not doing anything high-profile in the way of rebuilding for a while. Bottom line, they were saying that they want things to get worse, so that they can scoop up properties at a discount. They've all made a boatload of money in the area already. I understand free markets, supply/demand, etc., so please no lectures. They're free to do whatever they want - we're just wired differently. But we're all here for an eye-blink, and I've been told that there's no way to take it with you.
> 
> And if you are considering leaving, don't fire-sale anything.


I have been snooping on 2Cool for a while. I wanted to say you seem to be a leader and standup guy. You gave a lot of information that I am sure the residents of Rockport appreciated. You also organized and worked hard for the good of the town. If I ever meet you I will certainly be glad to buy you a beer.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I feel for anyone who loves their current home and lifestyle, but feel they may have to move and leave their dream behind. That would be a very hard decision and a sad one at that. Good luck to all of you in that position.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I'm tempted to sell while we still have something to sell. Not now though, after harvey, I'm convinced the prices that peope are willing to pay are dropping like flies. Maybe next year!


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I look at it as it is Mother Nature and I don't care where you move too, you will have problems. Examples, Wimberley Floods, Colorado have some friends there and the blizzard and cold were horrible, Oklahoma tornadoes, California earthquakes, wildfires New Mexico not to mention the drought in Texas a couple of years back. Remember we could not even get a shower for months. What I am getting at is anything can happen , it is nature and it is something that no one can control..


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

The wife and I have been looking for houses on the water for a couple of years. That plan has not changed. As soon as the right place goes on the market, we are buying. Call me crazy...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

The coast is a nice place to visit. I would never set up full time residence there. I have been raised 60 miles inland and have had to endure many storms, I do not want to be any closer.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Trouthappy said:


> Three epic storms in 12 years. Unheard of, 30-40 years ago. Some are predicting it will only get worse. I know people who were caught in Sandy in New York, and had no way to buy groceries.


Thomas Malthus wrote "Principle of Population" right around the turn of the 19th Century. He was dealing with birth rates and food production, and a lot of his work was "debunked" because technology allowed humans to accelerate food production at an unheard-of rate. But he was a pretty smart guy, and way ahead of his time. It's not difficult to take some of his ideas and extrapolate to see some of what is going on.

I remember when I was a kid, there was a hurricane (I forget which) that they estimated had cause a Billion Dollars worth of damage. That figure was appalling at the time. The estimates from Harvey are pushing a Trillion Dollars. That wouldn't have been possible, without a lot of people cramming into a small area, and building a lot of expensive houses. The flooding in Houston, for example wouldn't have affected nearly so many people 30-40 years ago, because there weren't nearly as many people to be affected.

Malthus speculated that there would be some natural checks to population. Natural disasters have a much bigger impact, when people are crowded together, and virtually all of them depend on the same transportation routes and modes to obtain food.

The point is just that Harvey seems worse because of the way the area is populated. Indianola and Galveston got totally wiped out by storms. Indianola never recovered. It was pretty stinkin' bad for those who lived there. Personally I don't think the weather is changing. I think we have crowded gazillions of people into the worst possible areas - the ones that are going to be hardest hit when there are natural disasters. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

There are people that give up and there are people that fight.To each his own.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I wonder how the Texas coast would look now if Galveston had been hit before Indianola?
would Victoria have 4mil and Houston a 100k?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Do like a friend of mine that retired last year. They moved from Dayton area to Llano area. He still has an 18' Ranger aluminum bay boat and fishes LBJ, Inks, Buchanan, Marble Falls lakes and then takes a few trips to Rock Port or south of there for his saltwater itch.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

The last two trips to the coast had me interested in purchasing a second home down there. Harvey has made me ask myself if that is really such a good idea.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Now is the time to buy!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Cut n Shoot said:


> There are people that give up and there are people that fight.To each his own.


I wouldn't say I am giving up; by no means is SETX my "dream". I am content living here. I have a nice chunk of property that is quite secluded, my family is here, and my kids go to an awesome school district. Living here is just easy, if that makes sense. Packing up and leaving would not be easy.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Never..


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*be more*

don't even go there!


kweber said:


> I wonder how the Texas coast would look now if Galveston had been hit before Indianola?
> would Victoria have 4mil and Houston a 100k?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I own a place in Rockport and like everyone I sustained some damage, even though pretty minimal by any standard. Still, if you build a house on the coast, you have to expect that sometime you might have to say goodbye to it. That's always been true and always will be. I don't really think the probability of getting hit by a bad storm is any worse. We have a very long coastline and it gets hit my a Cat 1+ about every, what, 5+ years - maybe 10? And if you're not within about 50 miles of the eyewall, the odds of material damage are pretty low.

And the windstorm building codes have done so much to improve homes that there's almost no comparison to the damages of previous storms. I remember Hurricane Alicia virtually flattened all of the western half of Galveston in '83, but many/most of the rebuilt homes did quite well with Ike. My home was fully exposed to Cat 4 winds for probably at least 6 hours and you'd have to look at it closely to see any damage. And all of the builders there have learned a few more things that will help more next time.

You can run, but you can't hide - There are risks everywhere. But there is just so much I love about being on the saltwater, that I can't give it up for a little more perceived safety elsewhere.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think I'll stay.. What can happen in another 5 or 10 years that ain't already happened to me.??.....:tongue:

Tried the Jamaica Beach thing..the Round Top thing...lotsa fun...but always glad to come back to Houston.. Guess I like the Boom Town atmosphere. :rotfl:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Fires, earthquakes, tornadoes, floods, hurricanes, snow, blizzards, take your pick. Anywhere you live, there's going to be issues. If not with Mother Nature then it's who you have to live with. Chicago for example. I am glad my properties are spread out. What affects one place, usually doesn't affect the other two.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My family on both sides have been born, lived, and died within 100 miles of the Texas coast since 1843.

I'm staying put too...


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Its a great lifesyle*

Until you lose a life and all your property, my family bugged out after Carla, moved inland to Longview Tx. but we still spend beaucoup time on the sand.

If you knew the coast in the sixties population was sparse, except for east end of Galvez and Corpus there was very little built right on the beach and NOTHING on Matagorda on down south except for army air barracks.

Personally from an aesthetic and purely economic view the coast was way overbuilt 20 years ago. Now we ALL pay for all that building, every time FEMA ponies up to pay for housing that will blow away or go underwater. Its time for a moratorium on rebuilding in such areas unless you want to self insure.

Buy property for sure - but a permanent non-movable house? NO


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

I bought property in the Hill Country, planning on retiring there. Then the kids started having kids. If I move now, I'll move alone, cause Momma ain't leaving the grand babies. So I guess I stay. Hurricanes be danged.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

I bought property in the Hill Country, planning on retiring there. Then the kids started having kids. If I move now, I'll move alone, cause Momma ain't leaving the grand babies. So I guess I stay. Hurricanes be danged. I have a 2cooler friend who is thinking about Colorado.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't care to be right on the coast mainly due to fighting corrosion (salt) constantly. But as said above, water attracts people. But keep in mind that storm track is a huge variable. I say this because the damage to Livingston TX area was much worse from Rita and from Ike than what I had here in Houston city limits. The TRA clocked 100 mph winds at the Lake Livingston dam from Rita, and it tore up the dam badly. Basically I am just saying a hundred miles inland doesn't protect you from terrible winds if the storm tracks just wrong.


----------



## olcolby (Jun 4, 2004)

Will never leave this country, my blood runs the color of the Brazos!


----------



## olcolby (Jun 4, 2004)

There is no such thing as safe place!


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Never. I find peace on an early morning wade, happiness with a cockpit full of tired anglers heading 295, and the pride of belonging staring across family and friends at a full dinner table. To leave it is to give up a part of myself. So we'll take the hit, pay the bucks, and get back out there as soon as we can!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mont said:


> Fires, earthquakes, tornadoes, floods, hurricanes, snow, blizzards, take your pick. Anywhere you live, there's going to be issues. If not with Mother Nature then it's who you have to live with. Chicago for example. I am glad my properties are spread out. What affects one place, usually doesn't affect the other two.


This" I worry about tornadoes here. Those bad boys will flatten your spread in seconds. I've seen fires coming my way during the drought when that guy was BBQ'in and set Magnolia or somewhere over there on fire. I could see the fire coming from a hill. :hairout:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Me and Mrs. Scratch are staying. Right now Oregon and other states are a blaze....rather swim in a flood (probably be the backstroke lazy man style) than burn with the pines.

Hard to predict an earthquake, mudslides suck, tornadoes are just unpredictable fast hurricanes, and volcanoes just blow!

Yup, we're stayin.....


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes I am tired of floods. I live in Clear Lake and have rental properties in Pasadena, LaPorte, and Deer Park, and have a cabin and property along the Trinity River. With the property along the river flooding is expected and a way of life but this last flood took its toll on me. Tired of the flooding and all the stress that comes with it.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

This is a really good topic I've been thinking about lately. Other than college and a few years in Houston, I've lived within 10 miles of the coast all my life. I don't know if I could ever leave but it's dang sure crossed my mind recently. I have friends in Georgetown and I can't see any drawbacks of an area like that other than the saltwater thing....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Three epic storms in 12 years. Unheard of, 30-40 years ago. Some are predicting it will only get worse.


Oh I don't know Joe, if you look at the Texas hurricane history and count tropical storms, it's actually been pretty common over the years. Not the force of Harvey, haven't seen that since Carla but we've had a LOT of storms since the 50's. People just forget about them if the storms have no impact on them.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Been on the Texas coast for too long to leave now.

TH


----------



## H-man (Jan 14, 2016)

Just built a house on the San Bernard, so I guess I am staying. The flood was close!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Roughly 10 years ago we started looking for a weekend/retirement home. I wanted something on the coast but fortunately my wife is much smarter than I am. She said no way to coastal locations (due to hurricanes). We looked around Nacogdoches, and Toledo Bend. As it turned out, there was a lot of damage in the area we bought during hurricane Rita. The dear wife found a permanent job here near Toledo Bend about the time I was about to lose my mind with my job so it worked out and we moved. I don't miss hurricane season. I do miss being close to saltwater fishing.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Cut n Shoot said:


> There are people that give up and there are people that fight.To each his own.


None of this has anything to do with "giving up" or "fighting". Sheesh!!!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Storm*

Been here on the water my entire life, ain't gone nowhere!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I agree 100%. Maybe just a poor choice or words?



tstorm5 said:


> None of this has anything to do with "giving up" or "fighting". Sheesh!!!


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Already did after Ike took our place off Bolivar. We bought a place on Lake Livingston a few years ago and have no regrets. We rent a house there a couple of times a year and still own the lot on Bolivar. No plans to rebuild though


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I've always told my wife the day I get thru paying child support I'll be looking for a weekend home on the coast. Thinking I may settle for a lot with a nice 5th wheel I can hook onto and haul butt instead. Living on this hill in Shiner ain't so bad I guess, 1 1/2 hrs. from the salt and just far enough away to avoid the 100 mph winds. I feel for you guys, but for many it's home, and that's where home will stay.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like being within short driving range from the public bays and marshes of Texas. I'd try real hard to to keep away from any place that had a history of rising water getting in the living spaces. I stayed in Lake Jackson through Alicia and Ike. I also had a beach house at Surfside during Ike. Beach house had some light damage, but no rising water got in. We had plenty of trees downed and a tree on the garage in Lake Jackson in both storms, but the wind seems to be much easier for me to take than the threat of rising water flooding a home. I don't mind working a chain saw, but hate the idea of demoing and rebuilding the living space after a flood with the mold and filth. The wind comes and goes relatively quickly, but the flood threatens and stays for days at times and the clean up is nasty.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Monarchy said:


> Never. I find peace on an early morning wade, happiness with a cockpit full of tired anglers heading 295, and the pride of belonging staring across family and friends at a full dinner table. To leave it is to give up a part of myself. So we'll take the hit, pay the bucks, and get back out there as soon as we can!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I park in your driveway and act like it's my place some day?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

The South and Central Texas Coast is in my Soul. I'm staying put as well.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> The South and Central Texas Coast is in my Soul. I'm staying put as well.


In San Antonio, Port A or Hebbronville?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

BretE said:


> In San Antonio, Port A or Hebbronville?


Port A, obviously.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Port A, obviously.


Ah, you list three locations....


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Lost our vacation place in San Leon to Ike and sold home of 40 yrs in Dallas this year to build again in San Leon. Glad we didn't start my pier rebuild this year! New home still on the drawing board to start soon.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

No way do I want to leave. You have natural disasters in every square inch of Planet Earth.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Wife and I have been talking about this for about a year. Been on the water for 19 years, with 17 of those on Tiki. We looked really hard at a couple really neat properties in Dickinson and up in Clear Lake. We decided that there was really no place we want to be but right there in our little house on Tiki. You can't get away from the weather and neither one of us like cold. I think living on the salt gets in you and you learn to deal with it. I have to be honest though, I do still think about moving. Maybe College Station...


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not a coastal guy...
Got into timber in 1998 on the red
River and in Arkansas. The devastating ice storms of 2001 or 2002 made
Me want to exit that area and we did.
We got into more timber in Polk,Trinity and San Augustine county. Ike came along and downed 80 year old trees with the wind
And rain bands that rotated through those counties. It was manageable but revealed to me I didn't want to be any further south due to wind and rains or any further north due to the ice storms. We are happy somewhere in the middle.
I cannot imagine dealing with the reoccurring hurricane issues on the coast.
As an old friend once
Told me... "Mother nature is a worthy adversary"


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We know we want to leave, just haven't found where we want to go.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah I have. I live close to the Brazos River and for two years in a row I've come within inches of flooding. Our place in Sargent is skating by from the high water.

If I wasn't married and didn't have family here, I'd move to Costa Rica.


----------



## CAMDEX (Jul 29, 2013)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> I look at it as it is Mother Nature and I don't care where you move too, you will have problems. Examples, Wimberley Floods, Colorado have some friends there and the blizzard and cold were horrible, Oklahoma tornadoes, California earthquakes, wildfires New Mexico not to mention the drought in Texas a couple of years back. Remember we could not even get a shower for months. What I am getting at is anything can happen , it is nature and it is something that no one can control..





Mont said:


> Fires, earthquakes, tornadoes, floods, hurricanes, snow, blizzards, take your pick. Anywhere you live, there's going to be issues. If not with Mother Nature then it's who you have to live with. Chicago for example. I am glad my properties are spread out. What affects one place, usually doesn't affect the other two.





OnedayScratch said:


> Me and Mrs. Scratch are staying. Right now Oregon and other states are a blaze....rather swim in a flood (probably be the backstroke lazy man style) than burn with the pines.
> 
> Hard to predict an earthquake, mudslides suck, tornadoes are just unpredictable fast hurricanes, and volcanoes just blow!
> 
> Yup, we're stayin.....





Spirit said:


> No way do I want to leave. You have natural disasters in every square inch of Planet Earth.


correct, correct, correct and correct. But that is not the problem. I am not sure but I don't think that mortgage companies require you to buy

earthquake insurance
tornado insurance
wildfire insurance
snow insurance
mudslide insurance
volcano insurance
blizzard insurance
or drought insurance

when, and if, this flood insurance thing gets out of control, we'll see the tune people sing then.

Also, we haven't even begun to see the complaining that will be occurring about windstorm claims and flood claims in the coming months.

I am not being difficult or negative here but I lived through it. Ike hit my place in Bayou Vista. Windstorm was a total joke to us and our neighbors. Flood did take care of us but the check went to the mortgage company. I never did get all of it although I spent about $10k more than I received. And, I had too pay out of pocket and then get reimbursed from the funds that the mortgage company received from my flood insurance policy. There were all kinds of fees and inspections required to get a draw AFTER the work was performed so I ended up paying for all of it and had a final inspection at the end. As mentioned I never got all of the money.

Then, over the last few years the REQUIRED flood and windstorm insurance rates, as well as the property taxes (another story) started creeping up. Sandy hit New Jersey and reportedly put such a strain on the NFIP that the Biggert/Watters thing manifested and rates really started going up.

I am not picking on any comments and I agree with all statements about Mother Nature. The problem is partly the requirement for flood and wind insurance but mainly the COST of said required insurance.

And it is only going to get worse.

I miss my house and living there.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

nope if anything harvey reaffirmed my choice of hiuse. i have my boat in a sling in the backyard and the water never got within 5 feet of my slab level house. as long as the levee holds i will never flood and have all the benefits of being on the water.

wife is retired and i swork offshore so we could live anywhere but here it is.of all the natural disasters you can get at least hurricanes give you a heads up they are coming, not so with earthquakes, tornadoes or to some etent fires..


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Ain't going nowhere.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

He$$ NO! , but I did get a Generac!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Dang Brad*



Monarchy said:


> Never. I find peace on an early morning wade, happiness with a cockpit full of tired anglers heading 295, and the pride of belonging staring across family and friends at a full dinner table. To leave it is to give up a part of myself. So we'll take the hit, pay the bucks, and get back out there as soon as we can!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brad do you have an elevator in that house?

Fat guys need an elevator 

TH


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Mont said:


> Fires, earthquakes, tornadoes, floods, hurricanes, snow, blizzards, take your pick. Anywhere you live, there's going to be issues. If not with Mother Nature then it's who you have to live with. Chicago for example. I am glad my properties are spread out. What affects one place, usually doesn't affect the other two.


I had the same thought. My sister and two nieces (in their mid to late 20s) live in Oklahoma City, which is a really underrated city in my estimation. They have seen more struggle then most. The OKC Bombing, biblical tornadoes. I don't think you can run from mother nature (or idiots for that matter).

By the way, my perspective is that of a person that has lost two homes to tornadoes. One was in Houston and one was in San Antonio. I'm not sure I would know where to run.

And, I'm in the process of building a place on the ICW in Matagorda. We have had a condo there for 12 years. The only thing that scares me is Bigger-Waters. But let's not forget, Biggert-Waters is not a "coastal" issue only. It's a flood plane issue and I think it is a tool that insurance companies and their lobbies will use to raise rates in more and more areas.

It's tricky to know where to run from Biggert-Waters. I wouldn't pretend to know where to run to outsmart mother nature.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> I wouldn't say I am giving up; by no means is SETX my "dream". I am content living here. I have a nice chunk of property that is quite secluded, my family is here, and my kids go to an awesome school district. Living here is just easy, if that makes sense. Packing up and leaving would not be easy.


Awesome school district in Orange? Care to elaborate?


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Lived in Colorado 21 years ... evacuated for forest fire twice, dodged a bullet both times with favorable wind shifts ... had 7ft of snow one weekend ... -30 from time to time ... lived in Houston 15 years ... seemed like it would flood under overpasses as soon as it got cloudy ... got caught in several ft of water during a storm ... survived Alicia (or is it Alica ?) ... I can live with a couple of weeks/days of misery for the years of joy on the coast here ... nope, not leaving ...

.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Bayscout22 said:


> I had the same thought. My sister and two nieces (in their mid to late 20s) live in Oklahoma City, which is a really underrated city in my estimation. They have seen more struggle then most. The OKC Bombing, biblical tornadoes. I don't think you can run from mother nature (or idiots for that matter).
> 
> By the way, my perspective is that of a person that has lost two homes to tornadoes. One was in Houston and one was in San Antonio. I'm not sure I would know where to run.
> 
> ...


Homes on stilts. Tall ones.

TWG


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Interesting thread...


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Jipperoo said:


> Awesome school district in Orange? Care to elaborate?


Orangefield


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Homes on stilts. Tall ones.
> 
> TWG


That's awesome for flood. Not so bueno for direct hits from hurricanes and very high winds. I'm staying.

For those of us interested in Biggert-Waters, I just search "Biggert Waters after Harvey". There are dozens of new articles out there on the topic.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Homes on stilts. Tall ones.
> 
> TWG


Next big storm we have, come ride it out in my house on stilts surrounded by water. You're more than welcome cuz I won't do it again.....


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah, the stilts are great until you add waves on top off surge.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

TexasWineGuy said:


> Homes on stilts. Tall ones.
> 
> TWG


Stilts/Pilings don't work with 20' storm surge and debris.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

MarkU said:


> Stilts/Pilings don't work with 20' storm surge and debris.


How did the yellow house survive?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

RRbohemian said:


> How did the yellow house survive?


It was a newer build. And that sucker was tall. If I remember correctly, the front, and the other side was blown out. My place had about 10' to the bottom of the floor joists. That place was/is 20' +. I'm sure luck also played a part. All the debris smashing into the pilings. I'm amazed that place, and the famous other Yellow house (Warren's) were still standing.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I have no desire to live along our coast. Too hot. Give me the breeze off a lake any day. 
I do love fishing on the coast but after a few days I'm ready to get back inland.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

big john o said:


> Never..


 X2


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

MarkU said:


> Stilts/Pilings don't work with 20' storm surge and debris.


Wow. And he was only a cat 2.


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

The wife and I have thought about a vacation home along the coast many times since we both love the beach and I love saltwater fishing. Despite the attraction, we've always been reluctant because of the hurricane risk. Recent years have settled it--we'll continue to rent when we go and let someone else deal with the challenges of owning beach property. We still plan to live within a few hours of the coast to be able to get down there easily, but not so close to have to deal with the worst of hurricanes.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hail no. I love the SoTex heat, humidity, saltwater and skeeters. We were thinking about a small place in Sargent but it would just be a spot to set up an rv and have a spot to park the flatbottom when we go down for a while.
Storm comes we would rebuild pier and rv cover and hope to get a few years before next one hit. It ain't nuttiness but money. It's made flat to slide and round to roll and you can't take it with ya' when you go


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Hail no. I love the SoTex heat, humidity, saltwater and skeeters. We were thinking about a small place in Sargent but it would just be a spot to set up an rv and have a spot to park the flatbottom when we go down for a while.
> Storm comes we would rebuild pier and rv cover and hope to get a few years before next one hit. It ain't nuttiness but money. It's made flat to slide and round to roll and you can't take it with ya' when you go


Why haven't you done it? What's holding you back?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If I had been affected by the tax day flood, the labor day flood, and Harvey? I would be looking for higher ground. Mother nature is a *****, but you can minimize her impact by being intelligent about where you choose to buy a home.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> If I had been affected by the tax day flood, the labor day flood, and Harvey? I would be looking for higher ground. Mother nature is a *****, but you can minimize her impact by being intelligent about where you choose to buy a home.


You know, now that you mention it, I only got damage from Ike. Allison, and all the above listed storms and flood events didn't effect me at all. So I'd say that our little house right on the water has faired a lot better than most. Maybe you inlanders should consider building elevated homes in the 'burbs...:wink:


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I have lived near the Texas Coast (not near enough, in my opinion) all my life ... and until somebody can tell me of a place where there are no hurricanes, no tornadoes, no earthquakes, no volcanos, no droughts, and no snow up past my cajones, I am not going anywhere!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> If I had been affected by the tax day flood, the labor day flood, and Harvey? I would be looking for higher ground. Mother nature is a *****, but you can minimize her impact by being intelligent about where you choose to buy a home.


Its always like rolling the dice but there are better odds elsewhere. Who knows exactly where. I feel safe until they tell me there's a tornado in my backyard. Trust me I get in a closet. I'm a wooosie. Mother Nature is stronger than anything man can build.
But Trump has a shack that he claims and does sound like it could take the test.
I think I would like to be there but who knows.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

DIHLON said:


> Rita, Ike, now Harvey. I'm 36 years old, so in my lifetime, I'm sure several more will be added to the list. I think I've had enough. About to see what opportunities are available further north. Definitely plan to stay in Texas though.


Hell the F no. I'll be moving the main house to Snook in few years because my Bride wants to be close to her sister but the place in Sargent will be around 'til I'm done. Saltwater runs in my veins. I'll be playing around trying to catch a trio until the Lord says my time is done.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Huge difference in having a place on the coast, and living on the coast......


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Mom lives there so elevator was mandatory. Cmon by and have a beer








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Comal County is a terrible place to live. Go north. No more room here.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

MarkU said:


> Why haven't you done it? What's holding you back?


Nothing really. Just doing things the way we want to and when we want to. If it is any of your bidness!!!


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

The thought never crossed my mind. First one was Carla. I was in the first grade. All I can remember was "Will it ever end". Think it blew for 24 hours. Worst one was Celia. The eye came right over our house. 3 weeks before we got power but was no big deal. Been several since and I do it a little different now. Not it to staying during the storm but am always back right after. Harvey hit Port A. Friday evening. My son went in Saturday morning to check damages and we went back Saturday morning to get the roof dried in and start helping. Guess it is a life style for us. And remember,,,,,,There is no place like home


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> I look at it as it is Mother Nature and I don't care where you move too, you will have problems. Examples, Wimberley Floods, Colorado have some friends there and the blizzard and cold were horrible, Oklahoma tornadoes, California earthquakes, wildfires New Mexico not to mention the drought in Texas a couple of years back. Remember we could not even get a shower for months. What I am getting at is anything can happen , it is nature and it is something that no one can control..


Many years ago I thought of moving to Wyoming. A few weeks later I see on the news that the state has experiencing wild fires.

Here's a tip if you plan to stay in the US:

Only seven lack an income tax altogether: Alaska, Florida, Nevada, South Dakota, Texas, Washington and Wyoming.

A couple of people I know summer in Colorado but their main residence is in Texas. I suspect due to family and tax considerations.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> A couple of people I know summer in Colorado but their main residence is in Texas. I suspect due to family and tax considerations.


Some places are best visited and not made for a permanent residence.

Colorado is so comfortable in the summer compared to Texas... may have to spend at least five months there as we get older.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Got most of my Mom's stuff out if her house today, then went and did some brush hogging out at my property. Got excavator, dumpbtrucks, and dozer scheduled for next weekend to dig my pond and do all my dirt work. More than likely, I'm not going anywhere. May still put my feelers out there just in case:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

This question is usually reviewed after a major happening from the NorthEast all the way down the Eastern Seaboard to all coastlines in the Gulf of Mexico to Mexico.

Dont know the specifics on the Pacific coast.. But to sum the OP original question, Pretty much most stay or they would not of made the investment. I'll buy it is usually followed


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I'll stick around for a while.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

We live about 800' from the Gulf in a house built in 1962 not long after Carla. It's 55 years old and has been through quite a few storms. This is our home & we intend to stay. We had zero damage during Harvey and very little during Ike.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Ive lived on islands all my life and have always just accepted hurricanes as a part of life. I will live on the water as long as I am physically able. The lifestyle it makes possible is worth having to deal with hurricanes.

A life inland wouldn't be a life worth living to me personally, to each their own.


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

Yep just considered leaving, naw, I think I am gonna just stay put:walkingsm


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

One of the ladies at our church sent e-mail that she is just staying up in Austin. Another couple we know said today that they are moving to the hill country. We hear about someone leaving every day.

Ace Hardware is having a job fair tomorrow, because they don't have enough employees left. A 2Cooler who helped me over the weekend said that several of their workers are AWOL. Eventually people will move here to replace all the ones who are leaving, but it's going to be a problem in the short run.

I've got saltwater in my veins. I've lived inland, and it doesn't work for me. When I get too old to run a boat, I'll go down to the ramp and laugh at all the dumb stuff people do unloading and loading their boats.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Not going anywhere anytime soon


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

This thought has never crossed my mind , guess I'm stuck here in the quicksand and not getting out !


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

fy0834 said:


> Some places are best visited and not made for a permanent residence.


Please stop telling people about the awesome places. This picture is from really of Detroit.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Having been in a couple of recently flooded homes (not mine) helping with clean up, rising flood water is pretty devastating. One house I was in got about 3 feet. Most everything was trashed, furniture, appliances, clothes, walls, flooring. Crawfish were crawling around inside. It's months of tearing out and rebuilding. I don't think I could go through all that in a home with the reasonable threat it might happen again. Maybe if you can't sell or there's isn't a better option, but I get where folks want out and away from that.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

and built by one hell of an engineer.



RRbohemian said:


> How did the yellow house survive?


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Donna, Betsy, (Homestead Florida),... Alicia, Ike, ..... Harvey. I moved away from the coast once and hated it. Not doing that again.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

GoneSouth said:


> Donna, Betsy, (Homestead Florida),... Alicia, Ike, ..... Harvey. I moved away from the coast once and hated it. Not doing that again.


Besty. I remember that one. I was a kid living down in Bayou Vista, Louisiana. We left and when we returned the shed where the boat was parked was gone but the boat was still there with no damage. Power lines were down in our yard.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got done gutting a little of my house and my entire garage. Watched the water come up and go into my home here in Richwood. I grew up in Sargent moved to Livingston and ended up in Richwood. I have no desire to move anywhere els. It's an emotional toll dealing with it but it's worth it every other single day. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Wife is 6th generation Aransas County so it don't matter where or if I want to to go!


----------

